# Smoking at 275



## JustOscar (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello!
So I am very new to smoking, got my first smoker 2 weeks ago (MES 35B) I've smoked chicken thighs, steaks, wings and a 3 lb pork shoulder. Like many of you I am getting ready for the superbowl this weekend and I want to make some pulled pork so I got a 14.5 lb pork shoulder. According to what I've read I should expect a 22hour smoke at 250 degrees.. I had a coworker say he did a 14 lb in 12 hours at 275 degrees. Does this sound right? I'm afraid of drying out the meat at 275. I've also heard suggestions to split the shoulder in 2 for less cook time but I feel like that's the cowards way out.  Thank you guys!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2020)

Noooo---That's not a cowards way---That's a Smart way!!
Cutting it in 2 (the flat way) will not only shorten the time, It will give you a lot of extra Great tasting Bark for you Sammies!!!
I would definitely cut a 14.5 pounder in half!!

Note:  Higher temp won't dry it out, but using too low a temp could, because it would be in the smoker that much longer.

FYI:  Below is a 9 pounder that took 10 hours @ 265° in my MES 40.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome to the site! Where did you get the pork shoulder? Normally they aren't that big it might be two separate shoulders in the cryovac. If it is one I would def cut it in half and make two of them. Secondly do you plan to wrap the shoulder at the stall or just let it ride? That also will dictate your timing. I think the general rule is 1 1/2 hours per pound but I have had them done in 7-8 hours and then some stubborn ones take 22. Allow yourself plenty of extra time and if you get done early wrap them in foil and toss them into a cooler with some old towels. It will stay hot for hours. Def let it rest at least an hour before pulling. Don't forget to get some good pics and post it up!


----------



## JustOscar (Jan 29, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Noooo---That's not a cowards way---That's a Smart way!!
> Cutting it in 2 (the flat way) will not only shorten the time, It will give you a lot of extra Great tasting Bark for you Sammies!!!
> I would definitely cut a 14.5 pounder in half!!
> 
> ...


What do you mean the flat way? Cutting it horizontal as opposed to vertical?


----------



## JustOscar (Jan 29, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Welcome to the site! Where did you get the pork shoulder? Normally they aren't that big it might be two separate shoulders in the cryovac. If it is one I would def cut it in half and make two of them. Secondly do you plan to wrap the shoulder at the stall or just let it ride? That also will dictate your timing. I think the general rule is 1 1/2 hours per pound but I have had them done in 7-8 hours and then some stubborn ones take 22. Allow yourself plenty of extra time and if you get done early wrap them in foil and toss them into a cooler with some old towels. It will stay hot for hours. Def let it rest at least an hour before pulling. Don't forget to get some good pics and post it up!


Costco had a lot of monsters! 1.99/lb...  would you recommend wrapping in foil? I did a 3 pounder for mlk day.. it took about 7 hours at 250 but I never wrapped it.. came out SUPER juicy.. I've seen some swear by wrapping and others who dont.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 29, 2020)

JustOscar said:


> Costco had a lot of monsters! 1.99/lb...  would you recommend wrapping in foil? I did a 3 pounder for mlk day.. it took about 7 hours at 250 but I never wrapped it.. came out SUPER juicy.. I've seen some swear by wrapping and others who dont.



If it came from Costco I bet it is a double pack of boneless butts. They usually package them like that but I could be wrong. Man the wrapping thing is a preference. Like you said some swear by it some don't like it at all. I am a wrapper for the most part just because I don't care about having super hard bark in pulled pork and I can dump the foil juices back over the pulled meat. Wrapping at the stall(160-170) will save you some time but if you liked the last one you did non-wrapped and you have the time I say go for it that way. Or wrap one and let the other ride and see which you like better.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 29, 2020)

The guys have you covered but I ran 2 butts one time 7-8lb each and took me 25.5hrs on my MES @275F.  Average solo butts take around 15hr.   That said, I inject and no wrap so that adds time.  Don't be afraid of 275F.  Many run that.  7hrs for 3lb is not far off to me and agree and use 90m/lb as my estimate.


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 29, 2020)

zwiller said:


> The guys have you covered but I ran 2 butts one time 7-8lb each and took me 25.5hrs on my MES @275F.  Average solo butts take around 15hr.   That said, I inject and no wrap so that adds time.  Don't be afraid of 275F.  Many run that.  7hrs for 3lb is not far off to me and agree and use 90m/lb as my estimate.



Is your temp gauge accurate?
I know that every smoker smokes different. 
But at 275-280 I figure 1 hour per pound for pork butts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2020)

JustOscar said:


> What do you mean the flat way? Cutting it horizontal as opposed to vertical?




Hard to explain, but what I mean is:
Like taking a 6" Thick X 9" Wide X 12" long hunk of meat, and ---
Turning it into 2 Pieces 3" Thick X 9" Wide X 12" long.

That way will get you done quickest & give you the most Awesome Bark.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Feb 21, 2020)

Or in other words cutting them in half horizontally.

I've always cut them vertically and smoked them at 275* of the offset or drum smoker, I enjoy smoking but I don't like wasting time going low and slow unless it's going to turn out a better product. Butts and Briskets all get done at 275+ these days.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2020)

forktender said:


> Or in other words cutting them in half horizontally.
> 
> I've always cut them vertically and smoked them at 275* of the offset or drum smoker, I enjoy smoking but I don't like wasting time going low and slow unless it's going to turn out a better product. Butts and Briskets all get done at 275+ these days.




I explained it that way, because to me cutting Horizontally or Vertically depends on how the object is laying at the time.

Bear


----------

